# working in italy



## looking for life

Hi there my name is Giuliana and I am looking at moving to Italy from Australia within the next 3 months. I have a European passport which should make things a little easier. I really need to know what is the work situation like / Is the unemployment that bad ? cheers for now Giuliana


----------



## athertina

looking for life said:


> Hi there my name is Giuliana and I am looking at moving to Italy from Australia within the next 3 months. I have a European passport which should make things a little easier. I really need to know what is the work situation like / Is the unemployment that bad ? cheers for now Giuliana


Hello Giuliana. Theres plenty of life here but no work, its sad to say. Coming from Australia its a bit of an economical crises. I hear you average €30 a day. Big difference compared to min $120 per day in Oz. Its cheap to live here though. I find transport expensive not like our all day ticket to zone2 so I hope you find work close to home. Keep optimistic and all you can do is try. Seek and you will find. Dont give up.


----------



## Falcio

Italians are flocking abroad because of the lack of work in Italy; it isn't exactly the country where you would seek a job, as already said.
Depending on your skills you might still find something to live on; still don't expect to be able to save up much anyway. I'm planning to take a working holiday in Australia, myself.

If you tried arriving in this period, you can easily find work in hospitality, but it might be too late in just a pair of weeks. Aside from that, summer is an especially bad period to look for work; September-October is probably a better bet.


----------



## bleri

Hi Giuliana, it all depends on your skills and on the area you intend to settle in...I wouldnt settle in south Italy though, there would be a bit more difficult to obtain a regular job and without that obtaining the stay permit is not possible, even though you have an EU passport. Cheers


----------



## athertina

Falcio said:


> Italians are flocking abroad because of the lack of work in Italy; it isn't exactly the country where you would seek a job, as already said.
> Depending on your skills you might still find something to live on; still don't expect to be able to save up much anyway. I'm planning to take a working holiday in Australia, myself.
> 
> If you tried arriving in this period, you can easily find work in hospitality, but it might be too late in just a pair of weeks. Aside from that, summer is an especially bad period to look for work; September-October is probably a better bet.


I like your comments. However I was assaulted by my lawyer so i was not able to reply quickly. He was a crook i lost all my money. Always remember people whether or not you will get a receipt before you pay. Its a different price if you want a receipt. After you pay it will be too late. Nobody will pay their taxes. My landlord deceived me as well. He was writing a receipt in front of me i gave him the money and he said he had to check the receipt was correct with the accountant. I have followed up but there will be no receipt. I am in short term accomodation but there is no excuse for all these lies. I hope all goes well for you in australia. Everything is legitimate there.


----------



## Falcio

Oh, I'm very sorry to hear that so many bad things happened. If I end up really going, I'll be sure to be on my toes.

This also reminds me to advise you and other people wanting to travel to Italy to also look out for such scams. 
With taxes so terribly high in Italy, you will VERY often find people proposing you to pay with cash and not getting a receipt to evade them. While many will actually intend to do that and let both parties save up, it also makes such things possible, so asking for a receipt is always advisable.


----------



## athertina

Falcio said:


> Oh, I'm very sorry to hear that so many bad things happened. If I end up really going, I'll be sure to be on my toes.
> 
> This also reminds me to advise you and other people wanting to travel to Italy to also look out for such scams.
> With taxes so terribly high in Italy, you will VERY often find people proposing you to pay with cash and not getting a receipt to evade them. While many will actually intend to do that and let both parties save up, it also makes such things possible, so asking for a receipt is always advisable.


Whoever does not pay their taxes in Italy will not get a pension when they are 65. Probably the minumum of 300 - 500 per month.


----------



## xzzx

looking for life said:


> Hi there my name is Giuliana and I am looking at moving to Italy from Australia within the next 3 months. I have a European passport which should make things a little easier. I really need to know what is the work situation like / Is the unemployment that bad ? cheers for now Giuliana


Hi Giuliana, I left Italy two months ago and reached Perth… The situation is not so bad in Italy… is terrible… at about 30% of people under 30 yo are unemployed…a lot of companies are closing or moving abroad… Italy is good for a holiday… not to live there at the moment...



athertina said:


> Whoever does not pay their taxes in Italy will not get a pension when they are 65. Probably the minumum of 300 - 500 per month.


The argument isn’ t so easy... I'm a professional and I am paying in Italy at least 62% of taxes with very bad public services (the salary in Italy are very low… I earn at about 1800 €/month but I have to pay taxes on it) … here in Australia salary are very high ( a recruitment called me last week for a work in oil and gas and I will earn (500 AUD/day I know it isn't a standard salary here and I was lucky) ... another problem in Italy are taxes…why I have to pay so high taxes and pay for all the services cause public services are so bad? If I feel bad and I can't wait for 8 months for a public doctor I have to go to a private doctor and pay him... And when I am retired the State will give me probably 500-600 € month (cause I am a freelancer and don't work as a employee so I pay more taxes and have less money back)... this is the real problem of Italy... I hope to get pension when I am 65, unlucky I' ll go when I'm 67 at least (after more than 40 years of work)....
Sorry for OFFTOPIC and for my english… cheers


----------



## tmandarano

Sorry to hear this. The unemployment rates are far too high these days. In 2005 when I was there, it was a great place to be.


----------



## Sebastiano

looking for life said:


> Hi there my name is Giuliana and I am looking at moving to Italy from Australia within the next 3 months. I have a European passport which should make things a little easier. I really need to know what is the work situation like / Is the unemployment that bad ? cheers for now Giuliana


The situation is bad and I think it will get worse. If you are a high profile you might get lucky, because of your international background, but if I were you I'd think twice before leaving Australia.

Regards


----------



## rfs799

Depending on your work and educational background, you might be able to get a job as an English-teacher. Requirements vary, but as you have probably already seen, it helps to have a bachelor's degree and a TEFL/CELTA certificate. You could also go on Subito.it and post and respond--sometimes families are looking for nannies/babysitters who will teach English to their children as they mind them (if you are not above that kind of work). You might also do well to be a private English tutor but that's always a bit dodgy. If you think you have any chance at success anywhere else in Western Europe like France, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Netherlands, Belgium, Austria etc., go there instead!


----------



## Simo10

Hi Giuliana,
The situation is quite bad in Italy, what is your background/qualifications? 
Depending where you go, you may be able to find some jobs that will help pay the bills (waitress, bartender, etc) but I don't know if that is what you are looking for.
If you go in summer seasons in beach location, you may be able to find something seasonal. 

Good luck!


----------

